# So whose good with Making molds??



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

Im going to start making molds/ casting of skulls... What do you guys use?? Whats your method? I'm thinking about picking up some dragon skin to try it out... I made a silicone caulk mold but I still need to get some materials to cast and try it out. Right now it looks like it will work great...

What kind of foam do you use when making duplicates? Anyone have links to what they use? I want to make duplicate copys of skulls, made out of rigid foam, not latex. I've seen smooth on website but what particular product do I use?

I know someone here can shed a word or to, hopefully.. Thanks


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Look at some of Scourge's threads. He is top notch when it comes to makig molds and casting skulls. You should also check out Mr Chicken and Devil's Chariot for ideas.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

DS I have used plaster and expanding foam. I got the idea of using Great Stuff from watching this video. It actually turns out pretty good, but it takes a little time to cure. When I use the plaster it is harder to get it out, but the results are great. Anyway here is the video for the expanding foam skull.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I have used SmoothOn's foam it-3 and foam-it 5. Foam it 3 will give you more castings in a gallon, but it really requires perfect technique to get good casting, and the foam is so light it wont take much abuse. However Foam-it 5 makes very hard and durable castings which I have dropped and not dented or broken, and while it doesn't make as many castings per gallon, it produces more consistent cast, meaning more usable skulls.

I have made both Dragon Skin brush on molds and OOmoo tin cure silicone matrix molds. I say start with dragon skin. It's simple to use and gives good results, then if you want more from your molds, after a while try a matrix mold with some oomoo or other tin-cure silicone.


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

Most economical would be plaster skulls. Depends on your apllication. Plaster skulls are great to do a mass run with skulls laying around. If you are planing to mount them to walls or groundbreakers they should be foam. At $13 a bag of 25lb plaster I can pump out 14 skulls doing 2 pours. Thats roughly 90 cents a skull. When you get into foam it runs up to $3 a skull. This is the method I learned at our NJ Make and Take inspired by Terror on Beechwood. The mother mold can be used in making plaster and foam.

http://www.thecreepyhousenextdoor.com/gotskulls.html


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

halloween zombie made some skull from 2 part foam check out ma. make and take


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

It all depends on what you'll be using the skull for. If it is to be used as part of another prop, say a corpsed skelly or cut to use on a wall, then the urethane method works well as previously mentioned. If you go with Great Stuff, then spritz with water to help the curing before it hardens.


If it's a static prop or sand alone skull-on-a-table type, then Plaster is the easiest way. Just prep your skull with the Petroleum jelly or PAM cooking spray. Cover with latex, one layer at a time. Let dry thoroughly, adding about 8 or so layers. Remove from skull by cutting a slit in the back and peeling off. Patch slit with a layer or two of latex, then fill with plaster. Let cure and remove latex. I have made a few skulls this way and they turn out looking great, but can break easily if you use Plaster of Paris. Ultracal 30 gives a much stronger skull.


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

Thanks! I orderd a trial size of foam it-5 from Smooth-on. I've been messing around with the great stuff method and It works great, just doesnt really seem to get the detail that great. Hopefully the Foam-it will work alot better. I've found that cutting the skull in half and using the inside of the skull works great. I still have to try out my silicone mold..

I've bought a quart kit of silicone molding rubber off of ebay. I'm going to try the box method (building a box around the skull, and pouring the silicone rubber in and around the skull)

So, It seems like the stuff to make foam skulls out of is Foam-it? Plaster is going to weigh wayyy to much. Any there any other pourable foam alternatives that are cheaper than foam it?

I ordered the trial size of Foam it 5... How many reproductions do you think I will get?


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

DarkShadows said:


> Thanks! I orderd a trial size of foam it-5 from Smooth-on. I've been messing around with the great stuff method and It works great, just doesnt really seem to get the detail that great.


Yes the detail isn't very good. I actually use the Great Stuff skulls for the base of any heads I make. As for the plaster it really brings out the detail, but is heavy. I use the plaster skulls to lay out in my cemetery. I also even used concrete to make a skull in the plastic skull molds and it worked out pretty good. It is just extremely heavy and is good for holding things down. Good luck with the stuff you are getting. I heard it really works well, but is expensive.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

DarkShadows said:


> Thanks! I orderd a trial size of foam it-5 from Smooth-on. I've been messing around with the great stuff method and It works great, just doesnt really seem to get the detail that great. Hopefully the Foam-it will work alot better. I've found that cutting the skull in half and using the inside of the skull works great. I still have to try out my silicone mold..
> 
> I've bought a quart kit of silicone molding rubber off of ebay. I'm going to try the box method (building a box around the skull, and pouring the silicone rubber in and around the skull)
> 
> ...


With Foam it 5 It takes me 5oz of a and 5 oz of b to cast the cranium of a lindberg skull. mkae sure you mix it really well, scrape the sides and bottom, and pour it when you feel the mixing cup getting warmer than your hand.

If you make a silicone mold, then don't use release when making a urethane foam skull. you wont need it and it's a pain to wash off. The release makes it so it doesn't stick to the mold, but also makes it so paint wont stick to it either.


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Gorilla glue mixed with water turns into a nice hard foam. In your silicone mold dont forget resins, fiberglass mixed with bondo makes a great casting medium. Also not that expensive.
BITY mold supply has alot of good resins that are not to bad because you can do hollow castings. Ask for Mitch, tell him Allen sent you he is Awesome!
http://www.youtube.com/user/brickintheyard#p/search/0/2qnITr2_ynY
Check that out.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

DarkShadows said:


> So, It seems like the stuff to make foam skulls out of is Foam-it? Plaster is going to weigh wayyy to much. Any there any other pourable foam alternatives that are cheaper than foam it?
> 
> I ordered the trial size of Foam it 5... How many reproductions do you think I will get?


2-3 probably 2 + one bad cast. I have found the 5oz a and 5oz b get me a good cranium casting.


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Gorilla glue and water? Never would have thought of that!


----------

